# Merry Christmas from your local Western Auto Bicycle Department!



## bdt91 (Dec 4, 2013)

Some of you may have seen my Western Flyer Super featured as December Bicycle of the Month last year on Nostalgic.net... and with this being the Christmas season, I thought I'd post a few photos I took of it last Christmas.  Read my restoration story here:

http://www.nostalgic.net/1951-western-flyer-super

...and see attached photos!  Happy Holidays and a very _SUPER_ Christmas to all!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 4, 2013)

bdt91 said:


> Some of you may have seen my Western Flyer Super featured as December Bicycle of the Month last year on Nostalgic.net... and with this being the Christmas season, I thought I'd post a few photos I took of it last Christmas.  Read my restoration story here:
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/1951-western-flyer-super
> 
> ...




I can just imagine walking in the auto parts store 2 days before Christmas and seen that displayed just like that... Excellent job!


----------



## MaxGlide (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 4, 2013)

Super display!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 4, 2013)

Rave On.
Chris


----------



## bike (Dec 5, 2013)

*Fanstastic!*

This is the kind of display I aspire to.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 5, 2013)

wow thats nice!  you could make a Christmas card outta that picture!


----------



## Greg M (Dec 5, 2013)

Do I spy a Red Rider BB gun?  You'll shoot your eye out, kid


----------



## bdt91 (Dec 5, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Rave On.
> Chris




I'm also a bit of a 50's Rock-n-Roll fan too, Chris!


----------



## bdt91 (Dec 5, 2013)

bike said:


> This is the kind of display I aspire to.




Thanks! I try to pick up vintage Western Auto/Flyer items when I see them...the NOS Speedometer and Advertising pennants really look good with dad's old bike!!


----------



## bdt91 (Dec 5, 2013)

Greg M said:


> Do I spy a Red Rider BB gun?  You'll shoot your eye out, kid





I triple-dog dare ya!!


----------



## bdt91 (Dec 5, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I can just imagine walking in the auto parts store 2 days before Christmas and seen that displayed just like that... Excellent job!




Would love to see a photo of a Super in an early 50's original display photo.  There's probably one out there somewhere.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 5, 2013)

Fantastic display!


----------



## bdt91 (Dec 18, 2014)

Need to bring this thread back for Christmas 2014.  My display of the 1951 Western Flyer Super I restored...it is my dad's childhood bike.  During the past year, I came a across a 1953 postcard on eBay of my dad's high school in his hometown...upon closer inspection, I saw that dad rode it to school that day and its in the photo!!  He did not have any photos of it from when he was a kid, so this was an awesome find for me!


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 18, 2014)

The bike looks great, I love the display. Thank you for refreshing this post!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 18, 2014)

Great story about the post card


----------



## bdt91 (Dec 19, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Great story about the post card




Thanks guys...I'll have to post that postcard pic!


----------



## bdt91 (Dec 19, 2014)

bdt91 said:


> Thanks guys...I'll have to post that postcard pic!




The POSTCARD!


----------

